

100 CS Students Writing 100 Blog Posts - elhum
http://informatics-sapm.blogspot.co.uk/

======
Velox
As a student in the class I feel I should point out what this is all about.

As one of our assignments we were tasked with taking a required or recommended
reading from one of our lectures and writing a blog post on it. This blog has
all of our submissions. Feel free to comment on any articles.

